# Green Card holder living between UK/US



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at going back to the US over Easter for my 1st entry with my actual green card (1st time entry into US was on 5/11/09 and stayed about 5 days). I'm still living in UK until my partner gets a work transfer and I plan to go back to the states again in Sept to apply for the re-entry permit. I can't wait to move but just a waiting game for us unfortunately.

Should I expect alot of questions at point of entry? I'm proposing to be honest with them about my situation but not sure if honesty is the best policy! 

Also, my address in the US is in NYC so should I only fly into there? I would like to go to Boston and other places to check out what they're like before we move but immigration may see me as holidaying, which I kind of am as well.

On my next visit I want to get a US credit card and mobile phone sim card (prepaid), can anyone recommend what to look for or any good ones? I bank with Bank of America but don't yet have a credit history.

Thanks,
Megs


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are playing with fire.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking at going back to the US over Easter for my 1st entry with my actual green card (1st time entry into US was on 5/11/09 and stayed about 5 days). I'm still living in UK until my partner gets a work transfer and I plan to go back to the states again in Sept to apply for the re-entry permit. I can't wait to move but just a waiting game for us unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I agree with the fire sentiments expressed by Twostep.

I'd have a visit before 180 days are up from your last visit if I were you. Doesn't really matter which place you enter at.

BoA do a secured credit card. Apply for one of those if they won't give you a real one. I think it's in the order of $500 down. When you get the card, don't have more than 20% of the limit on the account at any time, and pay the bill off in full every month.

For a cell phone, sim cards will draw a blank look from most vendors. Some networks use a GSM system with sim cards, and some use a different system without the cards. What do you want the phone for?


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> I agree with the fire sentiments expressed by Twostep.
> 
> I'd have a visit before 180 days are up from your last visit if I were you. Doesn't really matter which place you enter at.
> 
> ...


I will be entering at least twice this year, both times will be nearly a month before my 180 days is up. I'm just a little worried about what I should say if they ask why have I been out of the US for so long??

I think BoA mentioned I would have to put money on a credit card to use until I got a credit history so that makes sense.

I wanted to get a sim card to put in my UK phone when I'm over to keep roaming costs down.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Can we skip BoA and a cell phone and get to the issue before you will not need it anymore. Time for reality 101. 

Where does the 180 day limit come from? 

As GC holder your residence/center of life is within the US unless you have applied for re-entry permit with good reasons prior to leaving the US. Otherwise your entry can be denied and your precious GC pulled and there is no given time limit. Unfortunately I have seen it done. 

A GC is not a "let's live here and there until it fits our schedule" visa. You have privileges and obligations.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Can we skip BoA and a cell phone and get to the issue before you will not need it anymore. Time for reality 101.
> 
> Where does the 180 day limit come from?
> 
> ...


The 180-day limit is when the CBP computer flashes red. As you say, they can play up with any time out. But under 180 days and it's not usually a great problem (though will start to be with a pattern of never being here building up).

As a note, CBP cannot whip your green card. They can try and get you to relinquish it voluntarily, but unless you do that then you have the right to a hearing in front of an immigration judge. They will generally parole you in for this for a future hearing date. If you encounter this, stick to your guns: I'm a permenant resident and I want to see the judge. Do NOT sign away your rights.


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

twostep said:


> Can we skip BoA and a cell phone and get to the issue before you will not need it anymore. Time for reality 101.
> 
> Where does the 180 day limit come from?
> 
> ...


I applied for the green card so I could move to the states with my partner as it was only a matter of time until she got transferred there. It's the only option for me as I'm in a same-sex relationship. Now we're just waiting for the transfer. 

I will apply for a re-entry permit in Sept if the transfer hasn't gone through and if I have issues before then I will deal with them as they come.... standing my ground as Bev suggests!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mfowler said:


> I wanted to get a sim card to put in my UK phone when I'm over to keep roaming costs down.


If you want to stick to GSM, you've got a choice of T-Mobile or AT&T. The best deals on PAYG phones, however, are usually with the other carriers. Look in the grocery store, Target, 7-11 or Circle Ks. (As a responsible consumer, I'm not including Wally Mart in the list.)


----------



## WhiteCross (Mar 30, 2010)

twostep said:


> As GC holder your residence/center of life is within the US unless you have applied for re-entry permit with good reasons prior to leaving the US. Otherwise your entry can be denied and your precious GC pulled and there is no given time limit. Unfortunately I have seen it done.
> 
> A GC is not a "let's live here and there until it fits our schedule" visa. You have privileges and obligations.


I think there's something called white passport, it would enable you to stay out of the US for longer that 180 days but you would have to apply for it in the ambassy and give a hell of a good reason why they should present you with one!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

WhiteCross said:


> I think there's something called white passport, it would enable you to stay out of the US for longer that 180 days but you would have to apply for it in the ambassy and give a hell of a good reason why they should present you with one!


You are talking about a B Visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

WhiteCross said:


> I think there's something called white passport, it would enable you to stay out of the US for longer that 180 days but you would have to apply for it in the ambassy and give a hell of a good reason why they should present you with one!


You are talking about a B Visa which is 180 days plus potential in country extension?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

WhiteCross said:


> I think there's something called white passport, it would enable you to stay out of the US for longer that 180 days but you would have to apply for it in the ambassy and give a hell of a good reason why they should present you with one!


The white passport was the old name for the re-entry permit ...


----------

